# Pan Fried Sheepshead



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Caught a few Sheepies this Saturday, mmmm, gotta love some fresh fish.

Cleaned'em up and filleted
Double dredged in seasoned flour and fried till they were white flaky goodness
Plated with lots of veggies and oh man was it good.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Yep, that dog will hunt.


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Looks awesome as always !

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

plain and simple goodness!


----------



## lees way2 (Oct 7, 2007)

I love your cooking post but this one is GREAT no fish heads.I am not knocking what ya do,cause its way better than great. But the head on thing Is different,way different. I have tried many of your cooks on a small size and all have came out great. I have waffel house go boxes if ya ever need help with left overs.


----------



## OHenry (Apr 28, 2011)

Looks very good!


----------



## CalvinandHobbes (Jan 25, 2014)

That looks amazingly good


----------



## Shark Hunter (Apr 17, 2014)

John Don't Play.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

grouper22 said:


> Yep, that dog will hunt.


Sho will


----------

